
Disadvantages of code reuse (2009) - vog
http://dimitri-on-software-development.blogspot.com/2009/12/disadvantages-of-code-reuse.html
======
mchahn
How many people here will admit that most of the reusable code they have
written has never been reused (other than actual libraries)? I discovered this
many years ago. I think it is a corollary to premature optimization.

